
Mongodb ODM for Golang - farnoud
https://github.com/Kamva/mgm
======
farnoud
MGM is model based and makes search and aggregate super easy to do in Golang.
It's easy to config Mongo's go driver.

All Mongo operators are predefined so you don't have to hard code them.

It also has hooks for all the CRUD functions. You can do anything before/after
all operations.

this is the first Golang ODM wrapper for Mongo DB.

give it a try and let us know what you think :)

------
mehran-prs
It's the first ODM wrapper for the Official Mongo Go Driver.

